# Spoiler sì o no?



## Falcor (5 Maggio 2016)

*Spoiler sì o no?*



Ross ha detto:


> mò ci provo...ma non so cosa mettere
> 
> Jon Snow mi piace ma passo ancora più di quanto non sia per il coglione del forum...
> 
> Suggerimenti?


Jon Snow è bello, alla fine è un figo della madonna e.... (non legga chi non vuole spoiler dei libri)



Spoiler



Cazzo raga lui è un Targaryen 





Nicka ha detto:


> Lord Comandante!!


Grande avatar. Quandi iniziai a postare avevi l'amore mio, Eva


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Grande avatar. Quandi iniziai a postare avevi l'amore mio, Eva


Ricordami di non quotarti mai più perché ho letto lo spoiler e per questo ti avrò in odio per il resto dei miei giorni.
Detto ciò ammetto anche che era una delle ipotesi che mi ero fatta... 

È ricominciato Penny... :inlove:


----------



## Falcor (5 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ricordami di non quotarti mai più perché ho letto lo spoiler e *per questo ti avrò in odio per il resto dei miei giorni.*
> Detto ciò ammetto anche che era una delle ipotesi che mi ero fatta...
> 
> È ricominciato Penny... :inlove:


Ma come, mi spezzi il cuore così 

Avevo anche detto di non leggere  Comunque è una ipotesi anche la mia ma sembra la più in voga al momento.

Eh ma sai che ho scaricato solo la prima stagione di Penny e ancora devo vederla perché voglio gustarmela per bene e ora ho altro da recuperare.


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma come, mi spezzi il cuore così
> 
> Avevo anche detto di non leggere  Comunque è una ipotesi anche la mia ma sembra la più in voga al momento.
> 
> Eh ma sai che ho scaricato solo la prima stagione di Penny e ancora devo vederla perché voglio gustarmela per bene e ora ho altro da recuperare.


Quotandoti ho letto, mica ci ho cliccato sopra!!!


----------



## Falcor (5 Maggio 2016)

Ahhhh cavolo, ma allora è un bug del sistema. Sorry :facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ahhhh cavolo, ma allora è un bug del sistema. Sorry :facepalm:


Era comunque un'ipotesi che mi stavo facendo e che ho letto poi in giro!


----------



## Falcor (5 Maggio 2016)

Dici che se lo dico a banshee si incazza? :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (5 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Dici che se lo dico a banshee si incazza? :rotfl:


Na 'nticchia! :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Dici che se lo dico a banshee si incazza? :rotfl:





Nicka ha detto:


> Na 'nticchia! :rotfl:


sì 
Falcoruccio da te non me l'aspetto la spoilerata selvaggia..

io ancora devo vedere la 1 puntata, il mio pusher è lento :blank:


----------



## Falcor (6 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sì
> Falcoruccio da te non me l'aspetto la spoilerata selvaggia..
> 
> io ancora devo vedere la 1 puntata, il mio pusher è lento :blank:


Devo vederla ancora anche io. 

E come può confermarti Uizi io odio gli spoiler e non li faccio mai 
 [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION]


----------



## Tulipmoon (6 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sì
> Falcoruccio da te non me l'aspetto la spoilerata selvaggia..
> 
> io ancora devo vedere la 1 puntata, il mio pusher è lento :blank:





Falcor ha detto:


> Devo vederla ancora anche io.
> 
> E come può confermarti Uizi io odio gli spoiler e non li faccio mai
> @_Tulipmoon_




FUGGITE....almeno si rendesse conto di quello che fa! Difficile non arrivare alle mani quando per me TUTTO può essere spoiler e per lui è tutto un "si fa per chiacchierare, volemose bbbene".


----------



## Falcor (6 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> FUGGITE....almeno si rendesse conto di quello che fa! Difficile non arrivare alle mani quando *per me TUTTO può essere spoiler* e per lui è tutto un "si fa per chiacchierare, volemose bbbene".


Tu sei fuori. Se io dico "sei arrivata al punto in cui tizio fa questo?", come fa ad essere uno spoiler?

Ciotteppina per Uizi è spoiler anche dire "han cambiato la sigla di una serie tv", no cioé parliamone 
 [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION]


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Tu sei fuori. Se io dico "sei arrivata al punto in cui tizio fa questo?", come fa ad essere uno spoiler?
> 
> Ciotteppina per Uizi è spoiler anche dire "han cambiato la sigla di una serie tv", no cioé parliamone
> [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION]


Falcoruccio mio io farei istituire il reato di spoiling :carneval: sono talebanerrima sullo spoiler! Quindi credo di essere più vicina allo uizi pensiero   [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION]


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2016)

Per me avete questa mania contro lo spoiler  perché siete troppo giovani per essere andati al cinema quando si poteva entrare in qualunque momento. Si vedeva tranquillamente la fine, poi si vedeva l'inizio. A volte si rivedeva la fine, ma il più delle volte si usciva quando si era arrivati al punto in cui si aveva iniziata la visione. Era considerato normale ed era molto stimolante. Il piacere di seguire uno spettacolo per me va ben oltre la sorpresa. Anche certe partite le ho riviste più volte eppure sapevo il risultato. Penso anche che sia formativo sapere che le cose finiscono in un determinato modo indipendentemente dai nostri desideri.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me avete questa mania contro lo spoiler  perché siete troppo giovani per essere andati al cinema quando si poteva entrare in qualunque momento. Si vedeva tranquillamente la fine, poi si vedeva l'inizio. A volte si rivedeva la fine, ma il più delle volte si usciva quando si era arrivati al punto in cui si aveva iniziata la visione. Era considerato normale ed era molto stimolante. Il piacere di seguire uno spettacolo per me va ben oltre la sorpresa. Anche certe partite le ho riviste più volte eppure sapevo il risultato. Penso anche che sia formativo sapere che le cose finiscono in un determinato modo indipendentemente dai nostri desideri.


mi gira la testa ma alla fine ho capito.
anche all'opera vai sapendo bene che tosca muore e che la risposta all'enigma di turandot è l'uomo etc


----------



## ologramma (7 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me avete questa mania contro lo spoiler  perché siete troppo giovani per essere andati al cinema quando si poteva entrare in qualunque momento. Si vedeva tranquillamente la fine, poi si vedeva l'inizio. A volte si rivedeva la fine, ma il più delle volte si usciva quando si era arrivati al punto in cui si aveva iniziata la visione. Era considerato normale ed era molto stimolante. Il piacere di seguire uno spettacolo per me va ben oltre la sorpresa. Anche certe partite le ho riviste più volte eppure sapevo il risultato. Penso anche che sia formativo sapere che le cose finiscono in un determinato modo indipendentemente dai nostri desideri.


Altra età la nostra  , ora dicono l'ora quando si entra per l'inizio  del films 

:upoi quoto


----------



## Falcor (7 Maggio 2016)

Beh nel medioevo non c'erano le docce e la gente campava uguale, esiste il progresso 

Non si può vedere un film dalla metà perché probabilmente non si capisce una fava e non avrebbe senso vederlo "mancante" di una parte.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Beh nel medioevo non c'erano le docce e la gente campava uguale, esiste il progresso
> 
> Non si può vedere un film dalla metà perché probabilmente non si capisce una fava e non avrebbe senso vederlo "mancante" di una parte.


Veramente l'introduzione della visione del film solo dall'inizio alla fine  (introdotta episodicamente per Phyco) ha portato a stili narrativi diversi e non sequenziali proprio per non annoiare e creare attraverso il montaggio quello che accadeva normalmente.
Il paragone è apparentemente incongruo, ma certamente il progresso che facilita molte cose impedisce di acquisire competenze dal non sapere mungere al non sapere fare la pasta e patate al non tollerare di non essere sorpresi.


----------



## Falcor (7 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente l'introduzione della visione del film solo dall'inizio alla fine  (introdotta episodicamente per Phyco) ha portato a stili narrativi diversi e non sequenziali proprio per non annoiare e creare attraverso il montaggio quello che accadeva normalmente.
> Il paragone è apparentemente incongruo, ma certamente il progresso che facilita molte cose impedisce di acquisire competenze dal non sapere mungere al non sapere fare la pasta e patate al non tollerare di non essere sorpresi.


Lo so che è incongruo, faccio sempre paragoni a minchia di cane 

Sul fatto che poi il progresso abbia anche come altra faccia della medaglia ciò che hai detto se ne può parlare.

Poi sul non essere sorpresi è una cosa molto soggettiva, io riesco a godermi una serie tv o un film anche se me lo spoilerano, altri sono più talebani come @_banshee_


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> Altra età la nostra  , ora dicono l'ora quando si entra per l'inizio  del films
> 
> :upoi quoto


Credo che qui tutti abbiano goduto del vecchio metodo cinema. 
L'orario da rispettare è cosa relativamente nuova.
Fino alla mia adolescenza si entrava quando si voleva e se volevi rimanevi a guardare il film tutte le volte che ti pareva.
Non sono mica passati mille anni.


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Lo so che è incongruo, faccio sempre paragoni a minchia di cane
> 
> Sul fatto che poi il progresso abbia anche come altra faccia della medaglia ciò che hai detto se ne può parlare.
> 
> Poi sul non essere sorpresi è una cosa molto soggettiva, io riesco a godermi una serie tv o un film anche se me lo spoilerano, altri sono più talebani come @_banshee_


C'é una grandissima differenza che sta alla base delle opere dell'ingegno di fruizione televisivo/cinematografica: quelle che "funzionano" (in termini di share parlo) sull'aspettativa e quelle sulla spettacolarizzazione. I film/documentari etc funzionano sulla spettacolarizzazione, per questo credo che tutti riescano ad apprezzare un film pur conoscendone il finale, altrimenti a nessuno sarebbe piaciuto Titanic o Mosè :carneval: o comunque non avrebbe senso allora girare film su eventi storici o biografici no? Tutti sappiamo che fine ha fatto Elisabetta I o come è finita la seconda guerra mondiale :rotfl: :rotfl: 
La serie tv si tiene sull'aspettativa...come la soap opera. 
Non a tutti "funziona" conoscere eventi futuri...ad esempio io non voglio sapere che fine fa Jon Snow


----------



## Falcor (7 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Tutti sappiamo che fine ha fatto Elisabetta I o come è finita la seconda guerra mondiale :rotfl: :rotfl:
> La serie tv si tiene sull'aspettativa...come la soap opera.
> Non a tutti "funziona" conoscere eventi futuri...ad esempio io non voglio sapere che fine fa Jon Snow


Hai visto i due film con la Blanchet? C'è anche il figaccione di Clive Owen 

Sicura che non posso dirti nulla su Jon Snow? Dai una cosa piccola piccola :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Hai visto i due film con la Blanchet? C'è anche il figaccione di Clive Owen
> 
> Sicura che non posso dirti nulla su Jon Snow? Dai una cosa piccola piccola :rotfl:


Te lo vieto pure io!!!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> C'é una grandissima differenza che sta alla base delle opere dell'ingegno di fruizione televisivo/cinematografica: quelle che "funzionano" (in termini di share parlo) sull'aspettativa e quelle sulla spettacolarizzazione. I film/documentari etc funzionano sulla spettacolarizzazione, per questo credo che tutti riescano ad apprezzare un film pur conoscendone il finale, altrimenti a nessuno sarebbe piaciuto Titanic o Mosè :carneval: o comunque non avrebbe senso allora girare film su eventi storici o biografici no? Tutti sappiamo che fine ha fatto Elisabetta I o come è finita la seconda guerra mondiale :rotfl: :rotfl:
> La serie tv si tiene sull'aspettativa...come la soap opera.
> Non a tutti "funziona" conoscere eventi futuri...ad esempio io non voglio sapere che fine fa Jon Snow


Hai ragione! Ecco perché alcune serie non mi agganciano.


----------



## Tulipmoon (7 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me avete questa mania contro lo spoiler  perché siete troppo giovani per essere andati al cinema quando si poteva entrare in qualunque momento. Si vedeva tranquillamente la fine, poi si vedeva l'inizio. A volte si rivedeva la fine, ma il più delle volte si usciva quando si era arrivati al punto in cui si aveva iniziata la visione. Era considerato normale ed era molto stimolante. Il piacere di seguire uno spettacolo per me va ben oltre la sorpresa. Anche certe partite le ho riviste più volte eppure sapevo il risultato. Penso anche che sia formativo sapere che le cose finiscono in un determinato modo indipendentemente dai nostri desideri.



ahah no in realtà ho avuto un assaggio anche di questo modo di fare. Mi ricordo da piccola con i miei si faceva sempre, l'altro giorno mio fratello lo ritirò fuori questo discorso: non riesce a concepire come un tempo si facesse così, adesso a me e lui scoccia addirittura entrare se i trailer prima del film sono già iniziati:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> ahah no in realtà ho avuto un assaggio anche di questo modo di fare. Mi ricordo da piccola con i miei si faceva sempre, l'altro giorno mio fratello lo ritirò fuori questo discorso: non riesce a concepire come un tempo si facesse così, adesso a me e lui scoccia addirittura entrare se i trailer prima del film sono già iniziati:rotfl:


Anche a me. Ma, finito il film, mi fanno uscire dall'uscita posteriore e non posso restare a vedere i trailer.


----------



## ologramma (7 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Credo che qui tutti abbiano goduto del vecchio metodo cinema.
> L'orario da rispettare è cosa relativamente nuova.
> Fino alla mia adolescenza si entrava quando si voleva e se volevi rimanevi a guardare il film tutte le volte che ti pareva.
> Non sono mica passati mille anni.


NOn voleva essere mica una critica  la mia era una costatazione che tra l'altro hai fatto anche tu,che bisogna rispettare gli orari , pensa una  amica con la genitrice e zia al seguito finito il film e andate al bagno sono ritornate nella sala e visto che iniziava sono rimaste , però  dato che  nell'esecuzione successiva se ne proiettava un altro sono rimaste a vederlo


----------



## Falcor (17 Maggio 2016)

Cioppettina mi serve il tuo conforto. Qua davvero siam di fronte al bue che chiama l'asino cornuto.

Dopo esser stato accusato a più riprese da Uizi di spoilerare stamattina con tutto il suo candore ha fatto lo spoiler del secolo. E il bello è che nemmeno lo ammette ma persevera.

Mi ha rovinato una delle serie che mi stavo tenendo da parte per gustarmela con calma. Una di quelle che avrei amato alla follia ma che ora non mi godrò allo stesso modo 

Supernatural 
 [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION] [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION]


----------



## Tulipmoon (17 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Cioppettina mi serve il tuo conforto. Qua davvero siam di fronte al bue che chiama l'asino cornuto.
> 
> Dopo esser stato accusato a più riprese da Uizi di spoilerare stamattina con tutto il suo candore ha fatto lo spoiler del secolo. E il bello è che nemmeno lo ammette ma persevera.
> 
> ...



bastava usare lo gnegnero, che tu purtroppo non hai, e ci arrivavi da solo a fare 2+2.


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

*Spoiler sì o no?*



Falcor ha detto:


> Cioppettina mi serve il tuo conforto. Qua davvero siam di fronte al bue che chiama l'asino cornuto.
> 
> Dopo esser stato accusato a più riprese da Uizi di spoilerare stamattina con tutto il suo candore ha fatto lo spoiler del secolo. E il bello è che nemmeno lo ammette ma persevera.
> 
> ...


Nooo ma davvero!! Quoque tu  [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION], mia compagna nelle crociate anti spoiler, cofondatrice del movimento per le firme per istituire il reato di spoiling!
Mmh. Falcoruccio tu avevi spoilerato altra roba di GOT? Perché mi sa di vendetta....
Comunque hai tutta la mia solidarietà. Soprattutto considerato che il peggior spoiler del forum è colui che ho più vicino, capito si? Ho la serpe in seno io! 
Io domani non accedo che sicuro lui starà spiattellando tutto gomorra 3 e 4 lamentandosi di qualche cosa..


----------



## Falcor (17 Maggio 2016)

No cioppettina non ho detto più nulla, la sua è stata una cattiveria a sangue freddo 

Eppure avevo solo detto che Jon Snow 



Spoiler



mangia il calippo provandone un perverso piacere



Comunque [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION] va fermato, sta spoilerando l'impossibile :rotfl:


----------



## Tulipmoon (17 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION]

Ma lo vedi?!?!? Già che tu nomini Jon Snow è un cribbio di spoiler!!!


----------



## Falcor (17 Maggio 2016)

Ma che spoiler è? Poco fa mi hai spoilerato un'altra cosa di Supernatural. So che il tizio che mi hai fatto vedere non creperà almeno fino alla undicesima stagione


----------



## Tulipmoon (17 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Nooo ma davvero!! Quoque tu  @_Tulipmoon_, mia compagna nelle crociate anti spoiler, cofondatrice del movimento per le firme per istituire il reato di spoiling!
> Mmh. Falcoruccio tu avevi spoilerato altra roba di GOT? Perché mi sa di vendetta....
> Comunque hai tutta la mia solidarietà. Soprattutto considerato che il peggior spoiler del forum è colui che ho più vicino, capito si? Ho la serpe in seno io!
> Io domani non accedo che sicuro lui starà spiattellando tutto gomorra 3 e 4 lamentandosi di qualche cosa..



Hai ragione....mi dispiace deluderti....ahimè ho peccato....ma....ma....ma non me ne pento nè me ne dolgo....
ebbene sì mi volevo vendicare per i miliardi di spoiler che fa anche solo facendo dei nomi e alzando le sopracciglia!!
L'altro giorno, sostenendo che tanto i libri e la serie tv di GOT sono diversi, mi aveva cominciato a parlare dei libri!! Ma se io li voglio leggere!!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

Per cui, per mia pigrizia (ormai nota), invece di fare mille allusioni o farmi scappare mille piccole cose.....ho mandato una semplice immaginetta dalle potenzialità catastrofiche....:diavoletto:

Non temere, adesso che la mia sete di vendetta è soddisfatta, sono di nuovo la tua compagna talebana!


----------



## Tulipmoon (17 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma che spoiler è? Poco fa mi hai spoilerato un'altra cosa di Supernatural. So che il tizio che mi hai fatto vedere non creperà almeno fino alla undicesima stagione



A proposito, visto che è a Firenze, me lo trovi, lo leghi e poi vengo lì a dargli un bacetto? Ti preeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeego [occhietti dolci e voce a bimbetta]


----------



## Falcor (17 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> A proposito, visto che è a Firenze, me lo trovi, lo leghi e poi vengo lì a dargli un bacetto? Ti preeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeego *[occhietti dolci e voce a bimbetta]*


Che su di me sai che non fanno presa


----------



## Tulipmoon (17 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Che su di me sai che non fanno presa



ah non stai già andando alla ricerca di una fune? strano....forse non dovevo infamarti così tanto oggi, le infamate sono inversamente proporzionali al potere degli occhioni....


----------



## Falcor (17 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> forse non dovevo infamarti così tanto oggi, le infamate sono inversamente proporzionali al potere degli occhioni....


Le tue infamate sono dolce ambrosia che mi spronano a migliorarmi streghetta


----------



## Tulipmoon (17 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Le tue infamate sono dolce ambrosia che mi spronano a migliorarmi streghetta



vedi....adesso vai a prendere una fune :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Hai ragione....mi dispiace deluderti....ahimè ho peccato....ma....ma....ma non me ne pento nè me ne dolgo....
> ebbene sì mi volevo vendicare per i miliardi di spoiler che fa anche solo facendo dei nomi e alzando le sopracciglia!!
> L'altro giorno, sostenendo che tanto i libri e la serie tv di GOT sono diversi, mi aveva cominciato a parlare dei libri!! Ma se io li voglio leggere!!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> ...


Se era per vendetta allora capisco.
Capisco davvero.
Domani assisterete in diretta alla fine di ogni rapporto tra me e la serpe in seno, che mi ha scritto privatamente che domani racconta tutto.
Comunque gli spoiler involontari so i peggio :rotfl: quelli che per mezza frasetta ti rovina tutto!!


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2016)

*NO*



banshee ha detto:


> Se era per vendetta allora capisco.
> Capisco davvero.
> Domani assisterete in diretta alla fine di ogni rapporto tra me e la serpe in seno, che mi ha scritto privatamente che domani racconta tutto.
> Comunque gli spoiler involontari so i peggio :rotfl: quelli che per mezza frasetta ti rovina tutto!!


Sono stato minacciato,e domani non scriverò nulla.Purtroppo son stato ricattato...e colpito nel lato debole,mi spiace non parlerò più di gomorra....ho DAVVERO TROPPO DA RIMETTERCI.:rotfl:E sono serio.


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Se era per vendetta allora capisco.
> Capisco davvero.
> Domani assisterete in diretta alla fine di ogni rapporto tra me e la serpe in seno, che mi ha scritto privatamente che domani racconta tutto.
> Comunque gli spoiler involontari so i peggio :rotfl: quelli che per mezza frasetta ti rovina tutto!!


Comunque sei stata:cattiva,cinica e senza scrupoli...te ne approfitti...perche conosci i miei lati deboli,sopratutto uno....:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:mi rifarò...prima o poi....


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono stato minacciato,e domani non scriverò nulla.Purtroppo son stato ricattato...e colpito nel lato debole,mi spiace non parlerò più di gomorra....ho DAVVERO TROPPO DA RIMETTERCI.:rotfl:E sono serio.


:carneval: minacciato e ricattato :rotfl: :rotfl: 

Dai dopo che l'abbiamo visto tutti puoi parlare! Abbraccio abbraccio


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque sei stata:cattiva,cinica e senza scrupoli...te ne approfitti...perche conosci i miei lati deboli,sopratutto uno....:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:mi rifarò...prima o poi....


Io??

Ebbene si. Sullo spoiler non perdono. Ho tirato fuori il peggio di me e t ho colpito sul punto debole. 
Ma poi ti ricompenserò


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Io??
> 
> Ebbene si. Sullo spoiler non perdono. Ho tirato fuori il peggio di me e t ho colpito sul punto debole.
> Ma poi ti ricompenserò


Purtroppo,non posso reagire,devo tacere e basta,me rode però.MA davvero ho troppo da perdere...


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo,non posso reagire,devo tacere e basta,me rode però.MA davvero ho troppo da perdere...


Uffaaa ma sembra che chissà che è!! Non raccontare tutto come fai sempre!!
Eddai suuu hai tanto da guadagnare :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Uffaaa ma sembra che chissà che è!! Non raccontare tutto come fai sempre!!
> Eddai suuu hai tanto da guadagnare :carneval:



Colpo basso il tuo....davvero.Non me l'aspettavo...


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2016)

*mhh*

:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Colpo basso il tuo....davvero.Non me l'aspettavo...


Ehehe l'arma più pericolosa è quella scarica dicevi na volta :carneval: capito si? Io non minaccio mai a vuoto, gioco e sembro inoffensiva e poi.....


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Ehehe l'arma più pericolosa è quella scarica dicevi na volta :carneval: capito si? Io non minaccio mai a vuoto, gioco e sembro inoffensiva e poi.....


Buon giorno a tutti.Cosa dire?Nulla....


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti.Cosa dire?Nulla....


scrivi un diario, lo pubblichi quando ban ha finito di vedere tutte le puntate :rotfl:
'giorno


----------



## banshee (18 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti.Cosa dire?Nulla....


:kiss::inlove::abbraccio::bacissimo:


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> scrivi un diario, lo pubblichi quando ban ha finito di vedere tutte le puntate :rotfl:
> 'giorno


CI sto pensando.Però se mi minaccia pure sul diario....e che da certe persone non te le aspetteresti mai certe cose.....


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :kiss::inlove::abbraccio::bacissimo:


Faccia come er culo....mi metti spalle al muro...e ovvio che poi mi inibisci,non è corretto come agisci....


----------



## banshee (18 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Faccia come er culo....mi metti spalle al muro...e ovvio che poi *mi inibisci*,non è corretto *come agisci.*...


uh fa pure rima! 

guarda a leggerti sembra che chissà che t'ho fatto....un ricattuccio piccolo piccolo.....:bacissimo:


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> uh fa pure rima!
> 
> guarda a leggerti sembra che chissà che t'ho fatto....un ricattuccio piccolo piccolo.....:bacissimo:


Intanto non è piccolo...mi hai preso proprio sul punto debole,che proprio mi devo arrendere,che proprio non posso esimermi,che proprio....non me lo perdonerei...


----------

